# Starter problem with murray



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I wonder if I can get some information from any knowledgable tractor guys?
My new 1996 Murray 12.5-30" has a slight problem. The starter will not turn when I use the key but I can bridge the solenoid and start it by the rip cord, i think it is either the solenoid or the starter switch, everything else seems fine.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

farmertim said:


> I wonder if I can get some information from any knowledgable tractor guys?
> My new 1996 Murray 12.5-30" has a slight problem. The starter will not turn when I use the key but I can bridge the solenoid and start it by the rip cord, i think it is either the solenoid or the starter switch, everything else seems fine.


Welcome to TractorForm. If you "bridge" the solenoid, the starter should turn over, even if the engine doesn't start. I'd replace it first. Bye


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

The starter turns over when I bridge the solenoid. But not when I turn the key, so I wonder if the ignition switch is gone or is it the solenoid?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

farmertim said:


> The starter turns over when I bridge the solenoid. But not when I turn the key, so I wonder if the ignition switch is gone or is it the solenoid?


Question, when you bridged the solenoid and pull started the engine, was the key on? If it was, try the same thing with the key off and see if the engine will start. If it doesn't, then I'd say it's the solenoid. Bye


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Mate, that makes sense, thanks heaps for the guidance, you know what they say two heads are better than one. Yours is definitely the better of our two today!!
Regards


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Let us know the out come. Bye


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

To check the switch use a volt meter, connect to the small wire on the solenoid. Turn the switch to start position, do you get a voltage reading? If so the switch is doing its job, if not there's switch problems OR possibly a wiring problem between the switch and solenoid.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Did you get it figured out? Bye


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Farmertim isn't exactly living in our corner of the world. Suspect we'll here back from him come tomorrow.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

*Problem found*

Thanks for your help guys.
After hooking up the multimeter I found that the pesky safety switch on the brakes was killing the circuit. I found I couldn't get power to the solenoid but when I ran power directly to the small lead the solenoid activated so I wedged the seat pressure switch closed and went from there.
The main thing now is to buy a new battery, but I cannot find out what one is going to fit. The clown who had this before me had disconnected all the safety switches and put in the wrong size battery and loosened off the starter mounting. No wonder it wouldnt start.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Is it bigger or smaller? From experience i prefer larger batteries (cold cranking amps wise), they wont hurt the electrical system - gives it more power to easily crank the motor over. Plus it wont wear down as easy because its a larger battery .


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

The new one is smaller the other one was too tall for the seat to come down right.
the new one I got from my local 'Mowers Galore' for $95.00 I guess about $40 more than in the States?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Guys,
I want to thank you guys for all the help, as you can see by this picture, Julie is really happy with her new Tractor, I put the new battery in this morning and she was as happy as a pig in $h12.
It is a little dry here now being Autumn so she was making a little dust.
she was a little hesitant to drive it at first but now I can't get her off it.:lmao:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Its about right- a decent battery will run $50 and up. Im surprised the battery didnt short out on you if it was touching the seat/seat pan with both terminals.

Ive ran some 600-700 CCA car batteries in my tractors- my older ones with the big deep battery compartments .

Reminds me of when i first met my wife- i introduced her to the swamp behind the house on my '85 LT12 craftsman - she had a blast running thru the mud with it , when she'd never even ridden one before- she lets me mow the yard tho- LOL!


----------



## BBY_Murray (Jun 14, 2011)

*Love the pictures LoL.*

BBY


----------



## TractorWrangler (Jun 18, 2011)

ditto.

Great photos.


----------

